# Current Kakashi vs SM Hashirama and EMS Madara



## kakashibeast (Aug 29, 2014)

As the thread's name says: Kakashi vs SM Hashirama and EMS Madara

Restrictions: nothing 

Other Information: All three are healthy in all ways. This is current manga feats . 

Location: Sasuke vs Deidara ). 

Intent: kill.

Who wins!?


----------



## RedChidori (Aug 29, 2014)

Hashi gets Kamui Raikiri'd in the head. 

Afterwards Madara and Kakashi both whip out their Perfect Susano'os and have a epic battle. A battle so epic and destructive that it will rip a whole in the space-time continuum and lay waste to the Earth . When the dust clears, there will be one man standing,... Kakashi .


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 29, 2014)

The Founder met Kaguya's Bone in boxland
Also RedChidori dreaming about a PS battle


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 29, 2014)

'Current' Kakashi is basically fodder, either one solos him with Taijutsu only neg difficulty.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not even sure if he can definitely beat SM Hashirama 1v1.
He'd win EMS Madara "w/o Kurama" though.

Against both of them he's crushed.

DMS(Spirit-Bound Obito) Kakashi is over hyped in my opinion.

SM+Rinnegan Madara >> SM Hashirama = Rinnegan Madara = SM+KCM2 Naruto => DMS(SB-Obito) Kakashi > EMS Madara = Base Hashirama = KCM2 Naruto

Kakashi's around that level. He's not in Sasuke's current Tier, and he's a fair bit off Naruto's current Tier.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 29, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> I'm not even sure if he can definitely beat SM Hashirama 1v1.
> He'd win EMS Madara "w/o Kurama" though.
> 
> Against both of them he's crushed.
> ...




You are severely undermining him with this.

What he has shown to do with Kaguya clearly puts him higher than both Madara or Hashirama. As Kaguya>Juubi Jins...its easy to see this.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 29, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> You are severely undermining him with this.
> 
> What he has shown to do with Kaguya clearly puts him higher than both Madara or Hashirama. As Kaguya>Juubi Jins...its easy to see this.


Kaguya was being continually assaulted by Nardo and the Sauce.
Plus when Kakashi made his offensive, Kaguya was in the middle of having a spaz attack transformation.

DMS Obikashi is around SM Hashirama, Rinnegan Madara and BSM Naruto level in my oppinion, not above.


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 29, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Kaguya was being continually assaulted by Nardo and the Sauce.
> Plus when Kakashi made his offensive, Kaguya was in the middle of having a spaz attack transformation.
> 
> DMS Obikashi is around SM Hashirama, Rinnegan Madara and BSM Naruto level in my oppinion, not above.




Neither Hashirama nor Madara could avoid gettin Kaumi raikri blitzed by kakashi...Or consistently avoid the kaumi shriukens. 

Hashirama nor Madara has the reflexes to deal with PS kakashi either, as well saw Kakashi explicitly blitz Kaguya who is faster than both the Juubi jins. 


Kakashi mid-diffs them both with Kaumi variants. How will Madara or Hashirama land killing blows to Kakashi ? They cant.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

Kakashi gets fodderstomps low difficult

He can't even hold that power for 1 minute apparently.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> You are severely undermining him with this.
> 
> What he has shown to do with Kaguya clearly puts him higher than both Madara or Hashirama. As Kaguya>Juubi Jins...its easy to see this.



So, you agree that Sakura > Hashirama and Madara as well? 
both her and Kakashi landed one attack. @>@


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Kakashi gets fodderstomps low difficult
> 
> He can't even hold that power for 1 minute apparently.



You can't see his eyes in the latest chapter. And the fight was over, so why would he keep them active anyway?


----------



## Prinz Porno (Aug 29, 2014)

DMS Kakashi is in the same tier as Naruto and Sasuke, which means he is several tiers above SM Hashirama and EMS Madara. On top of that his hax alone is a big problem for anyone!!!

Kakashi wins mid difficulty.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You can't see his eyes in the latest chapter. And the fight was over, so why would he keep them active anyway?



the same reason to why Sasuke kept his eyes active? 



Hachibi said:


> Hussain supporting Hashi and Mad?
> 
> 
> He's still wrong tho



I don't agree with utter BS like "Hashirama soloing all SA" or "Hashirama is the strongest to have ever lived besides Kaguya and her family" and all that wood riding. But that does not mean I deny that they are powerful. 

No, you ARE wrong.  

Kakashi being stronger than both of them is utter nonsense.  
it does not even require anyone to pass first grad to know that. That's how painfully obvious it is. 



Prinz Porno said:


> DMS Kakashi is in the same tier as Naruto and Sasuke, which means he is several tiers above SM Hashirama and EMS Madara. On top of that his hax alone is a big problem for anyone!!!
> 
> Kakashi wins mid difficulty.



Kakashi is in the same tier as Naruto? :rofl :rofl


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> the same reason to why Sasuke kept his eyes active?



When does Sasuke *EVER* have his sharingans deactivated? 

I don't know who would win this fight. But it clearly wouldn't be easy for either side. But I will say that I don't see how Madara and Hashirama are going to land a blow on Kakashi. He's always using clones, always thinking five steps ahead, and now he can literally remain completely intangible or just disappear and reappear anywhere.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Kakashi is in the same tier as Naruto? :rofl :rofl


Yes, he is in the same tier. Naruto is obviosly stronger then DMS Kakashi but the gab between Naruto is not that big. Thanks to Kakshi's hax, he can fight on the same lv as the god tiers.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> >Implying this manga make sense anymore
> 
> 
> I didn't see a Hashirama wanker here except Shinobi no Kami



- It does not, but what can we do.  
- you must wear a glasses then. @>@



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> When does Sasuke *EVER* have his sharingans deactivated?
> 
> I don't know who would win this fight. But it clearly wouldn't be easy for either side. But I will say that I don't see how Madara and Hashirama are going to land a blow on Kakashi. He's always using clones, always thinking five steps ahead, and now he can literally remain completely intangible or just disappear and reappear anywhere.



- I think you're mixing Sasuke with itachi or obito.  
- Kakashi can use what, 1 clone at the time or something. Hashirama uses more wooden clones...
- Yeah, but he can't do that for long as it's only Temporarily power, and it seems that is' already gone.
and if that's true, then I don't see how he can defeat them in 1 minute.  



Prinz Porno said:


> Yes, he is in the same tier. Naruto is obviosly stronger then DMS Kakashi but the gab between Naruto is not that big. Thanks to Kakshi's hax, he can fight on the same lv as the god tiers.


No they are not in the same level, and it's not even close.  
hax alone is not enough, otherwise then Tobirama/Minato who have S/T jutsus are in the same level
as Naruto, which is obviously not the case. 

Even if we exclude Tobirama as he's massively weaker, then does BM Minato with S/T jutsu in the same tier as his child? No, he isn't. 

So, hax alone is sadly not enough. U_U
especially with Naruto's speed and sensing abilities...
Not to mention his army of the clones. lol


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - It does not, but what can we do.
> - you must wear a glasses then. @>@



-Agree
-Not my fault if Hashi's fandom rustled your jimmies 

OT:Kamui GG strikes again


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

^

anyway, whatever.... 
gotta go.

Kamui GG, if that makes you feel good.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - I think you're mixing Sasuke with itachi or obito.
> - Kakashi can use what, 1 clone at the time or something. Hashirama uses more wooden clones...
> - Yeah, but he can't do that for long as it's only Temporarily power, and it seems that is' already gone.
> and if that's true, then I don't see how he can defeat them in 1 minute.



-No, I'm pretty sure Sasuke's eye's have been bleeding from sharingan use for 75% of the manga.
-It's not about the quantity of the clones. It's how he uses them. And not just clones, but distraction and substitution techniques in general. The first time Kakashi gets hit in a fight, it's almost always a clone. He uses them to test his opponents and to land sneak attacks.
-I don't know why you keep saying this. You cannot see Kakashi's eyes clearly at all in the latest chapter. You're acting as though it's a fact that he's lost them. We have no information on how permanent his eyes are or how long he could have used them if the fight had continued on.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> -No, I'm pretty sure Sasuke's eye's have been bleeding from sharingan use for 75% of the manga.
> -It's not about the quantity of the clones. It's how he uses them. And not just clones, but distraction and substitution techniques in general. The first time Kakashi gets hit in a fight, it's almost always a clone. He uses them to test his opponents and to land sneak attacks.
> -I don't know why you keep saying this. You cannot see Kakashi's eyes clearly at all in the latest chapter. You're acting as though it's a fact that he's lost them. We have no information on how permanent his eyes are or how long he could have used them if the fight had continued on.



- What does that have to do with him deactivating his sharingan? 
- Hashirama used his clones to the point where he tricked madara and defeated him. 
- which is why I'm saying "apparently" or "if that's correct"  which also does not mean that I'm acting as if it's a fact, otherwise I would have said those words...


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 29, 2014)

Kakashi would Bearly win against Madara one on one. He would loose to Hashirama flat out. But no way is he taking both


----------



## Ruse (Aug 29, 2014)

I actually agree with Hussain, Kakashi gets his ass beat. 

I'm not even sure if he could be Hashi never mind both of them.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Aug 29, 2014)

kakashi gets crushed effortlessly.

if kakashis PS can only throw 4 kamui shurikens, then hashirama can simply block it with rashomon, or he simply spawns mokuton constructs to block them.



the mokujin can be used to stalemate PS physically and even eventually overcome it, but shinsuusenju can also be used to one-shot it.

on ground, kakashi cant do anything once the flower world comes out as he wont be able to turn tangible in fear of being put to sleep.




against madara, kakashis PS and his kamui shuriken are overwhelmed by countless bijudama and his PS is destroyed.


current kakashi fighting against madara will play out like madaras previous fight against obito and kakashi. kakashi will have to fight so defensively that he wont be able to muster a proper offense.

juubi sized katons force kakashi to waste his intangibility and he eventually dies.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2014)

Heavenly Demon said:


> I actually agree with Hussain, Kakashi gets his ass beat.
> 
> I'm not even sure if he could be Hashi never mind both of them.


...despite the fact Kakashi could blitz Kaguya, can warp Hashirama and Madara away with Kamui, and the fact he has the Six Path's chakra in him from Obito's chakra transfer?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

How does having a fraction of Obito's chakra prove anything is beyond me. 
Obito with full power got hurt from SM Naruto's regular Rassengan. 

and Kaguya got hit because she does know about Kamui, not because Kakashi is faster or anything.


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 29, 2014)

Kakashi could beat either one 1-on-1 but 2-on-1 he his chances of winning are very low.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> How does having a fraction of Obito's chakra prove anything is beyond me.
> Obito with full power got hurt from SM Naruto's regular Rassengan.


Six Paths chakra itself gives a massive boost. Kakashi has the same Black Raikiri as Sasuke's Black Chidori.



> and Kaguya got hit because she does know about Kamui, not because Kakashi is faster or anything.


The manga shows it was a flat out blitz. Kaguya couldn't do anything to avoid it. 

Hussain, what's with the downplay?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

> =SuperSaiyaMan12;51596282]Six Paths chakra itself gives a massive boost. Kakashi has the same Black Raikiri as Sasuke's Black Chidori.


and why does that matter? Darui and the 3rd Raikage have the black lightning as well.  



> The manga shows it was a flat out blitz. Kaguya couldn't do anything to avoid it.
> 
> Hussain, what's with the downplay?



Because she was surprised just like how she was with Naruto's sexy jutsu. 

- Why would I downplay him? You know I'm Hashirama/Madara haters and they disgust me. 

not to mention I just remembered that Kakashi can't turn his Sharingan/MS off, so apparently he did indeed lost that after like 1 minute. I'm sorry pal, but you must be out of your mind to think Kakashi can defeat both of them in such tiny amount of time.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> and why does that matter? Darui and the 3rd Raikage have the black lightning as well.


Six Path's Black Lightning is different from that.




> Because she was surprised just like how she was with Naruto's sexy jutsu.


No, she only expressed surprise when Kakashi phased through her ash killing bone. Seriously, she flat out was blitzed and there's no other interpretation.


> - Why would I downplay him? You know I'm Hashirama/Madara haters and they disgust me.


You've been downplaying him on every vs. topic where he is there.


> not to mention I just remembered that Kakashi can't turn his Sharingan/MS off, so apparently he did indeed lost that after like 1 minute. I'm sorry pal, but you must be out of your mind to think Kakashi can defeat both of them in such tiny amount of time.


Kakashi can turn them off. And with the better scans, it shows he still has them in the latest chapter.

Dude, come on.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

> =SuperSaiyaMan12;51596477]Six Path's Black Lightning is different from that.


What is the different? 


> No, she only expressed surprise when Kakashi phased through her ash killing bone. Seriously, she flat out was blitzed and there's no other interpretation.


Yeah, she was surprised because she did not see that jutsu before, just like how she did not
see Naruto's jutsu before and was surprised, which allowed Naruto to punch her face. 




> You've been downplaying him on every vs. topic where he is there.


If he is weaker, then he is weaker. All he showed is a shurkin and PS that has no feats at all. 
with the Kamui obviously, but still he can't keep up that for even 5 minutes... I could be downplaying him, but don't you think it's also possible that you overestimating him? 



> Kakashi can turn them off. And with the better scans, it shows he still has them in the latest chapter.


when has Kakashi EVER shown he can turn his sharingan off? Like at all in those 690 chapters
of the manga? Because I surely don't remember even one.  

- When the last chapter show that he still have them? 

Edit:
I review the last chapter, and I still can't see his MS.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> What is the different?


One's far, far stronger than the other due to the fricking source?


> Yeah, she was surprised because she did not see that jutsu before, just like how she did not
> see Naruto's jutsu before and was surprised, which allowed Naruto to punch her face.


Kaguya's seen Kamui before when used by Obito! She was only surprised Kakashi had it, and even then, he outright BLITZED her.




> If he is weaker, then he is weaker. All he showed is a shurkin and PS that has no feats at all.
> with the Kamui obviously, but still he can't keep up that for even 5 minutes... I could be downplaying him, but don't you think it's also possible that you overestimating him?


Why do you act like Kakashi can't 'keep it up for five minutes'? Kakashi, due to the chakra transfer and eye transfer, gained the ability to turn off his Sharingan at will now. At no point was it said that the upgrade was 'less than a minute' temporary.

Kamui Shuriken is one of the most haxed techniques in the series, Perfect Susano'o with Flight gives him a lot of dexterity and speed over Hashirama and Madara, and finally double kamui itself means he's practically untouchable. You are downplaying him, you downplay him on every topic now.



> when has Kakashi EVER shown he can turn his sharingan off? Like at all in those 690 chapters
> of the manga? Because I surely don't remember even one.
> 
> - When the last chapter show that he still have them?


Given how Obito transferred the Sharingan to him and gave him the power to use it at will, Kakashi should be able to turn it off and on to conserve chakra levels.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 29, 2014)

> =SuperSaiyaMan12;51596699]One's far, far stronger than the other due to the fricking source?



I don't really think that's necessary.  
Kaguya used her hair and it's only destroyed (maybe?) Sasuke's falcon's chakra, but when
Jiraiya used it against Pain's summons it destroyed them completely... 

it depends on the amount of chakra they put in their jutsus... 


> Kaguya's seen Kamui before when used by Obito! She was only surprised Kakashi had it, and even then, he outright BLITZED her.


KAguya has never seen Obito phase through thing though, has she? 



> Why do you act like Kakashi can't 'keep it up for five minutes'? Kakashi, due to the chakra transfer and eye transfer, gained the ability to turn off his Sharingan at will now. At no point was it said that the upgrade was 'less than a minute' temporary.


Because he used it for only one quick chapter I really don't think that attack took 5 minutes... 
as for gaining the ability you said, we don't know if it's correct or not. That's might be true, but as
of now there is not anything to support that, no? 

- yeah, it was not, it's only my belief that their attack did not take that long, but either way
even if we assume that Kakashi can use the same amount of thing he did in that chapter before he loses his power, it's still not enough imo. 


> Kamui Shuriken is one of the most haxed techniques in the series, Perfect Susano'o with Flight gives him a lot of dexterity and speed over Hashirama and Madara, and finally double kamui itself means he's practically untouchable. You are downplaying him, you downplay him on every topic now.


It is hax alright, but it's only teleport things as big as they are, not the entire thing. Also, it's easier
to teleport them or make things appear in their way, so as hax as they are, they are not impossible...

- He will have to be touchable eventually. Not to mention if he teleported one of them, why can't they
attack him from both sides like Kakashi and Naruto did to obito? 



> Given how Obito transferred the Sharingan to him and gave him the power to use it at will, Kakashi should be able to turn it off and on to conserve chakra levels.



Was Naruto able to use his Mother's chakra chains when ever he liked or for a long time when she
was inside of him? No.

the chakra transfer jutsu from what we have seen does not last long in term of people so to speak. 
Minato transferred his chakra to Narudo, yet he did not stay for long. 
Kushina even though she was there longer, but still Naruto was not able to use her ability
as he wish even when she was inside of him. 

the same thing with Dan when when he saved Tsunade...

Now, I'm not saying you're necessarily wrong, but rather as I said I can't see Kakashi's MS
it's very possible that in the next chapter or more that his eyes become more visible and I can
be wrong...  

even though I still don't believe that he can defeat both of them regardless if he has them or not...
at best he can defeat one of them, which is likely...


----------



## kakashibeast (Aug 30, 2014)

i can see different colours in Kakashi s eyes so i can say he didn t lose his sharingan and even if his eyes are black i think he can deactivate it now since he has both and Obito s chakra . Kishimoto didnt show us this power up running out so we can deduce it s still there


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kakashi barely wins against Hashi or Mads 1 on 1, both at the same time is crazy since they were the previous incarnation of Ashura and Indra.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 31, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi barely wins against Hashi or Mads 1 on 1, both at the same time is crazy since they were the previous incarnation of Ashura and Indra.




Being a carnation of Ashura and Indra only means anything if you were one of those 4


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 1, 2014)

What is dms kakashi? and what are current kakashi's feats that would make op suggest that he stands a chance against both hashiarma and madara?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2014)

savior2005 said:


> What is dms kakashi? and what are current kakashi's feats that would make op suggest that he stands a chance against both hashiarma and madara?



1- double MS.
2- he did hit Kaguya, so he's stronger than all characters, just like Sakura.
3- Hashirama and Madara are weaker than Kaguya, and Kakashi hit Kaguya. Therefore, he's
stronger than them companied. 

something along those lines...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hussain said:


> 1- double MS.
> 2- he did hit Kaguya, so he's stronger than all characters, just like Sakura.
> 3- Hashirama and Madara are weaker than Kaguya, and Kakashi hit Kaguya. Therefore, he's
> stronger than them companied.
> ...


Hussian, Kakashi _nearly separated Kaguya's arm from her body in a blitz._ You're the only person who doesn't believe it.


----------



## kakashibeast (Sep 1, 2014)

Hussain said:


> 1- double MS.
> 2- he did hit Kaguya, so he's stronger than all characters, just like Sakura.
> 3- Hashirama and Madara are weaker than Kaguya, and Kakashi hit Kaguya. Therefore, he's
> stronger than them companied.
> ...



intangibility , great intellect , flying perfect Susanoo , Kamui snipe faster than Rikudu Naruto , kamui shurikens , Rikudu chakra , lolblitzing Kaguya and Kamui raikiri hater . Sakura attacked Kaguya when the latter tried to escape and was focusing on Sasuke and Naruto while Kakashi single handedly fucked her up


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 2, 2014)

Hashirama soloes.

Madara'd probably win as well. 

Kakashi is pretty haxxed but there are certain guys who are bad match ups against him. Kakashi lacks the firepower to deal with these two.


----------



## Ashi (Sep 2, 2014)

I notice Hussain is usually the only one who actually analyzes the fight(well unless our favorite blonde sage is the combatant )

Everyone else just goes by "He looks stronker"


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 2, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> I notice Hussain is usually the only one who actually analyzes the fight(well unless our favorite blonde sage is the combatant )
> 
> Everyone else just goes by "He looks stronker"



Does an analysis matter if it's full of guesswork and misinformation? I could give you a pretty convincing essay on why anyone could beat anyone but that wouldn't make it true. Especially if it's just full of assumptions with no evidence to back them up.


----------



## Cognitios (Sep 2, 2014)

Hussain is usually quite objective, i'll give him that.
But only when it comes to
Loving
- Minato
- Naruto
- Sakura
and Hating
- Sauce
- Itachi
- Hashirama
- Tobirama
- Madara

most of his arguments revolve around making those he hates look bad and those he loves look good, however if none of those characters are in a matchup he is quite objective, such as kakashi, obito, kaguya, and gai.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 2, 2014)

kakashibeast said:


> i can see different colours in Kakashi s eyes so i can say he didn t lose his sharingan and even if his eyes are black i think he can deactivate it now since he has both and Obito s chakra . Kishimoto didnt show us this power up running out so we can deduce it s still there



Going by this, he still seems to have sharingan. Regardless of the theory of whether or not he can turn them on and off at will, you can see a light color in his eyes still.

So Kakashi can last longer than the Kaguya fight actually lasted. But we don't know for how long exactly yet. 

( Side note: If Kakashi still has his eyes, then maybe that's Kishi's way of saying the fighting is over yet?  )


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 2, 2014)

Hashirama and Madara even together aren't beating Kakashi in direct combat considering all their brute power is useless, and he can simply warp past their defenses.

Madara can win by feigning defeat and then pulling an unexpected Izanagi. If he thinks Madara is down for the count, then it should be easy pickings for Madara, especially since Kakashi has no knowledge of the technique whatsoever.

Don't really know about Hashirama. The good old clone feints argument doesn't exactly work here, since we'd have to argue that Kakashi would just clone feint him back.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 2, 2014)

Top tier intelligence+top tier hax cannot be defeated by inferior raw power+less intelligence it just don't add up.

Explosions, wood and air slashes cannot stop kamui phasing and SM regen or hiding behind a chakra construct cannot successfully fend against kamui head snipe spam.

It's really just that simple at this point.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 3, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> most of his arguments revolve around making those he hates look bad and those he loves look good, however if none of those characters are in a matchup he is quite objective



I think the same could be said of most people here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 3, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Hashirama and Madara even together aren't beating Kakashi in direct combat considering all their brute power is useless, and he can simply warp past their defenses.
> 
> Madara can win by feigning defeat and then pulling an unexpected Izanagi. If he thinks Madara is down for the count, then it should be easy pickings for Madara, especially since Kakashi has no knowledge of the technique whatsoever.
> 
> Don't really know about Hashirama. The good old clone feints argument doesn't exactly work here, since we'd have to argue that Kakashi would just clone feint him back.



Lol.

Both of them outclass Kakashi in terms of power. And when it is about giant robots(chakra constructs/monsters) fighting each other, its all that matters.


----------



## Cognitios (Sep 3, 2014)

> I think the same could be said of most people here.


Most people only have an absurd hatred/love for 1-3 characters 
also don't go out of their ways in threads to mention more than 1 character.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 3, 2014)

Cognitios doesn't realise that Hussain hate Obito 

I take back what I said, they both have their chance, so 50/50


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 3, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol.
> 
> Both of them outclass Kakashi in terms of power. And when it is about giant robots(chakra constructs/monsters) fighting each other, its all that matters.



Except when one of the giant robots can't actually hit his opponent... in which case power is useless.


----------



## Cognitios (Sep 3, 2014)

> Cognitios doesn't realise that Hussain hate Obito
> 
> I take back what I said, they both have their chance, so 50/50


I forgot Obito makes Minato look bad so Obito must be bad as well 
Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2014)

soooooo

I came to admite that I was wrong about Kakashi losing his MS last chapter.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 4, 2014)

Hussain


----------



## Kyu (Sep 4, 2014)

A cruel man you are Hussain.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 4, 2014)

Hussain, go home, you're drunk


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 4, 2014)

_Current _Kakashi the OP says... this looks like a stomp to me.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 4, 2014)

This thread.



Hussain said:


> soooooo
> 
> I came to admite that I was wrong about Kakashi losing his MS last chapter.







Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lol.
> 
> Both of them outclass Kakashi in terms of power. And when it is about giant robots(chakra constructs/monsters) fighting each other, its all that matters.



Obviously. I just mean that Kakashi would phase through their superior firepower, making it useless. Although, Kakashi isn't going to be phasing throgh jack shit anymore.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 4, 2014)

Stomp thread should be closed ck


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 6, 2014)

It also depends, if Kakashi doesn't have to worry about stamina, then I think he can put a solid front against them both, but if its just one of them, I think he would solo. It's exceptionally hard to deal with that phasing ability, especially in the manner Kakashi would use against them both. It's the best defense and offense they honestly have no counter for it.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 6, 2014)

Kakashi only showed the ability to use his Obito powers briefly and even if he could spam them, he would not be as good as Hashirama or EMS-Madara individually let alone separately. He could push them individually to Mid or High Diff, but no more than that.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 6, 2014)

Current Kakashi lacks the necessary power to face both of them at the same time.

GG The Copy Cat Ninja.


----------

